# Need Astrology Software Kismat 2005 ?



## satyamy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Need Software ?*

I am need of a Software does any body has it
or can anyone tell from where to buy it or download it ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 5, 2007)

yar itne senior member ho...googlwa kar lete 

anyways ye lo .........

Payment method We accept money orders and bank drafts. (for more information contact us.) Contact information Call us at (91-022) 2611 7166 / 2612 1637 or e-mail


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> I am need of a Software called Kismat 2005 or Kismat 2002
> does any body has it
> or can anyone tell from where to buy it or download it ?



See this, found it on Google
*www.mentorinfotech.net/astrology-software.htm


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah kundli is the one most used...
Dunno who has its copyrights...doesnt seem to be the site NucleusKore has mentioned...


----------



## satyamy (Oct 7, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> ps : is it really good ?


 
I never trust these softwares

I use astrology just as a prevention and guideline but never have blind faith on it

actually these softwares can make Kundli 
which in olden days astrologers used to make it manually using calculation
and takes a very long time

it is just like using calculator

we can get exact chart (kundli) using this 
but cannot get right predictions

I dont need it, Actually My Friend who is astrologer needs this


----------



## almighty (Oct 7, 2007)

Then i suggest u for Aryabhatt, redastro , Leo Gold or Parashar....

These are the best astro s.w. IMO


----------

